# Frog Launcher carnival game?



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

A friend asked me to build this thing for him to use in a charity event that he is participating in. I guess you are supposed to hit a lever with a mallet and send a rubber frog flying towards a target or a bucket or something. Anybody ever seen this? Got plans/ideas/advice for me?

Spaids


----------



## SplinteredBoard (Jul 11, 2008)

From what I remember, it's all about levers.
If you take 2 see-saw's and overlap the end of one with the other, you end up with a lever action catapult. When you strike the top of one end, the lower end rises - but so does the lower end of the other see-saw. If something is on the other see-saw's lower end, it will go flying.

Does that help?


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

You ever seen a picture of this?


----------



## SplinteredBoard (Jul 11, 2008)

Only in my head


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.redbonegames.com/secure/shop/item.asp?itemid=519

http://www.let-the-world-know.com/images/froglauncher.bmp

Here are a few links to what you're looking for. The second one is a better picture that should give you a base plan to build from. Good luck!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This proves it you can find anything on the net.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

HA HAAAAAA! I knew there was a lumberjock out there who could help. Thanks for the good pic. That first link doesn't work for me but the second is a good pic. Too bad its metal. Thanks guys

Spaids


----------

